# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  SITMAR (Società Italiana di Servizi Marittimi) Lines

## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a new subject on the pre- and post-war SITMAR, which means "Societ&#224; Italiana di Servizi Marittimi".

First, here is an ad from the March 1927 issue of the francophone Egyptian magazine _La semaine egyptienne_. With a majestic *ESPERIA*!

192703 Sitmar.jpg

Esperia.jpg





> IDNo:     5604347         Year:     1920
> Name:     ESPERIA         Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     ITA             Date of completion:     5.20
> Tons:     11393             Link:     3051
> DWT:                 Yard No:     66
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     150.0             Country of build:     ITA
> Beam:     18.8     Builder:     Esercizio Bacini
> ...


The majestic *ESPERIA*!

1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.meherbabatravels.com/ship-travels/esperia/

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.meherbabatravels.com/ship-travels/esperia/

----------


## τοξοτης

*Sailings January-July 1923 for:*
*Esperia, Milano,* _Sicilia__,_ _Umbria__, Sardegna, Costantinopoli,_ _Bormida__,_ _Albania__,_ _Montenegro__,_ _Bulgaria__, Scrivia, Bolsena,_ _Albano_

Ports of call:
  Genoa, Naples, Syracuse, Alexandria ("Grand Express");
Genoa, Naples, Syracuse, Alexandria, Port Said, Jaffa, Haifa, Beirut, Tripoli, Alexandretta, Mersina, Larnaca, Adalia, Rhodes, Smyrna, Constantinople;
Genoa, Naples, Catania, Alexandria;
others, incl. routes to the Black Sea and the Danube
sitmar23.jpg
http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/sitmar1.htm

*Sailings January-July 1931 for:**
Ausonia, Esperia, Brasile, Italia,* _Milano__,_ _Umbria__, Sardegna_

Ports of call:
Genoa, Naples, Syracuse, Alexandria ("Grand Express");
Genoa, Naples, Catania, Alexandria, Port Said, Jaffa, Haifa, Beirut, Tripoli, Larnaca, Limassol, Constantinople, Piraeus, Marseilles;
Genoa, Naples, Catania, Piraeus, Constantinople, Rhodes, Mersina, Alexandretta, Tripoli, Beirut, Haifa, Alexandria, Messina
sitmar31.jpgsitmar27.jpg
http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/sitmar1.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

Details 

  General            
  nationality:        italian
  purpose:           transport
  type:     passenger ship
  propulsion:        steam
  date built:          1913

  Details
  weight (tons):    4152  grt
  dimensions :      110,8 x 13,7 x 7,4 m
  material:            steel
  engine:              2 triple expansion engines, 2 screws
  power:              454  n.h.p.
  speed:              13  knots
  yard no.:           73
  IMO/Off. no.:   5603583
  about the loss
  cause lost:         air raid

  date lost:           14/01/1944  


http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?143312

----------


## τοξοτης

Type of ship :    Cargo ship
  Year of build and builder  : 1884 Burrell & Son - Dumbarton – GBR

  Shipowner : Societ&#224; Italiana di Transporti Marittimi Raggio & Co.


  Sold to Navigazione Generale Italiana (NGI) not renamed, 1910 transferred to Societa Nationale del Servizi Marittimi, 1913 transferred to SITMAR, 1928 scrapped

http://www.naviearmatori.net/eng/foto-79272-1.html

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Umbria-09.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Umbria-11.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Umbria-14.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Umbria-10.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Umbria-12.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Umbria-13.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Umbria-15.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20S/slides/Sardegna-06.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην ιστοσελίδα του Π.Ν. υπάρχει η πιο κάτω αναφορά , σχετική με τη δράση του Υ/Β Πρωτεύς :
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................
  Το Υ/Β «ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ» θα αποπλεύσει στις 26 Δεκεμβρίου 1940 για την τρίτη και τελευταία του πολεμική περιπολία.

  Βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου 1940 με Κυβερνήτη τον Πλωτάρχη Μ.ΧΑΤΖΗΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΗ, στην Αδριατική στην είσοδο του κόλπου Αυλώνα, από εμβολισμό του Ιταλικού Τορπιλοβόλλου ANTARES .

  Είχε προηγηθεί τορπιλλική προσβολή του Υ/Β εναντίον Ιταλικής νηοπομπής με αποτέλεσμα την βύθιση του Ιταλικού οπλιταγωγού *SARDEGNA* (11.452Τ)



http://www.hellenicnavy.gr

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ardegna-04.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ardegna-07.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ardegna-08.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην ιστοσελίδα του Π.Ν. υπάρχει η πιο κάτω αναφορά , σχετική με τη δράση του Υ/Β Πρωτεύς :
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................
> Το Υ/Β «ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ» θα αποπλεύσει στις 26 Δεκεμβρίου 1940 για την τρίτη και τελευταία του πολεμική περιπολία.
> 
> Βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου 1940 με Κυβερνήτη τον Πλωτάρχη Μ.ΧΑΤΖΗΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΗ, στην Αδριατική στην είσοδο του κόλπου Αυλώνα, από εμβολισμό του Ιταλικού Τορπιλοβόλλου ANTARES .
> 
> Είχε προηγηθεί τορπιλλική προσβολή του Υ/Β εναντίον Ιταλικής νηοπομπής με αποτέλεσμα την βύθιση του Ιταλικού οπλιταγωγού *SARDEGNA* (11.452Τ)
> 
> 
> ...


 Η βύθιση του ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ οφείλεται ουσιαστικά στα προβλήματα που είχαν τότε τα Y/B μας. Συγκεκριμένα η πλώρη του βγήκε στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας ακούσια.Έτσι η επιτυχία του επισκιάστηκε από την τραγική απώλειά του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Sailings January-July 1923 for:*
> *
> Esperia, Milano,* _Sicilia__,_ _Umbria__, Sardegna, Costantinopoli,_ _Bormida__,_ _Albania__,_ _Montenegro__,_ _Bulgaria__, Scrivia, Bolsena,_ _Albano_
>   ......


_ALBANO_ sailing through Alexandroupolis.

32157_543033592394863_323368264_n-1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε σχέση με τα παρακατω ποστ περί του α/π SARDEGNA



> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20S/slides/Sardegna-06.jpg





> Στην ιστοσελίδα του Π.Ν. υπάρχει η πιο κάτω αναφορά , σχετική με τη δράση του Υ/Β Πρωτεύς :
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................................
>   Το Υ/Β «ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ» θα αποπλεύσει στις 26 Δεκεμβρίου 1940 για την τρίτη και τελευταία του πολεμική περιπολία.
> 
>   Βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου 1940 με Κυβερνήτη τον Πλωτάρχη Μ.ΧΑΤΖΗΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΗ, στην Αδριατική στην είσοδο του κόλπου Αυλώνα, από εμβολισμό του Ιταλικού Τορπιλοβόλλου ANTARES .
> 
>   Είχε προηγηθεί τορπιλλική προσβολή του Υ/Β εναντίον Ιταλικής νηοπομπής με αποτέλεσμα την βύθιση του Ιταλικού οπλιταγωγού *SARDEGNA* (11.452Τ)
> 
> 
> ...





> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ardegna-04.jpg
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ardegna-07.jpg
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ardegna-08.jpg


θα πρέπει να πούμε οτι το SARDEGNA (ναυπήγησης 1901 για την Nav.Generale Italiana) η Sitmar το απέκτησε το 1920 και το 1931 περιήλθε στην Lloyd Triestino για να διαλυθεί το 1933. Όπως καταλαβαίνει κανείς δεν είναι το SARDEGNA που βυθισε το ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ το 1940, το οποίο SARDEGNA βλέπουμε εδώ. To πλοίο σε όλες τις φωτογραφίες είναι όμως το SARDEGNA του 1901.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

15/3/1931  Ναυτικα Χρονικα

19310315 Περαιας Ναυτ Χρινικα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια καρτ ποστάλ του Πειραιά βλέπουμε και το ITALIA με τα σινιάλα της Sitmar, άρα μεταξύ 1923-32.

italia piraeus 1930b.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια καρτ ποστάλ του Πειραιά βλέπουμε και το ITALIA με τα σινιάλα της Sitmar, άρα μεταξύ 1923-32.
> 
> italia piraeus 1930b.jpg


Φίλε σίγουρα ήταν της Sitmar? Επειδή ιδρύθηκε μεταπολεμικά από τον εμιγκρέ τον Vlasov.

----------


## Ellinis

Ναι, ανήκε στην Societα Italiana di Servizi Marittimi που λειτούργησε το 1913-1936 και κατόπιν συγχωνεύτηκε στην Lloyd Triestino, ενώ ο Vlasov είχε ιδρύσει το 1937 την Societα Italiana Trasporti Marittimi  
Ίσως και να θέλησε να κεφαλοποιήσει πάνω στην προηγούμενη καλή φήμη της πρώτης SITMAR αν και αρχικά διέθετε μόνο φορτηγά.

----------

